

Ask HN: Best hosted solution to sell digital products? - dreamz

I've done some research on few of the hosted solutions (volusion, shopify, corecommerce etc.) for selling digital products ... but pros and cons of each of them confuses me further. I thought Amazon Webstore would be the choice with less hassles but they dont let u sell digital products yet, so I'm back to square one.<p>Any suggestions?
======
hbien
Have you heard about e-junkie? I've only been on the customer side, but I see
it a lot when buying ebooks. Plus they've got an affiliate system baked in.

